#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Cd Диск "Все для изучения санскрита"

## Gonzo

Диск можно заказать по этой ссылке...
http://cd.gopal.ru/Text/Sanskrit-T-1.htm

Это можно было бы считать рекламой, если бы не цена  :Smilie:  Сами посмОтрите.
CD уже у меня на руках. Мне понравился. 

Обратите внимание на сопровождение. Заказывать лучше так, как советует автор. Мой диск пришел заказным письмом, по моей просьбе. Это не лучший способ.

Счастливо.

P.s. Все вопросы и уточнения к автору CD.

----------


## pnkv

Ничего особенного диск не содержит. Большинство, если не всё, есть в открытом доступе в сети. Можно считать ваше сообщение чистейшей рекламой. Что касается цены, то 1000% прибыли – неплохой навар, чтобы не считать это предложение альтруистическим.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ничего особенного диск не содержит. Большинство, если не всё, есть в открытом доступе в сети.


а я б купил... потому что, не хочу лазить целыми днями в Инете и искать материалы "в свободном доступе"... времени нету. За то б и заплатил.

----------


## Gonzo

* pnkv
Участник*, я не ставил целью сообщения - рекламу этого продукта. Такой диск для меня стал находкой. Извините, обыскался в интернете "в открытом доступе"...

----------


## pnkv

> * pnkv
> Участник*, я не ставил целью сообщения - рекламу этого продукта. Такой диск для меня стал находкой. Извините, обыскался в интернете "в открытом доступе"...


Единственное, что вызывает у меня неприятие – это делание денег на чужом труде. Пересылка диска стоит максимум 50 рублей. А обычный чистый сидюк около десятки. Поэтому не считаю особенно этичной торгашество создателей сайта гопал.ру.

----------


## Gonzo

> Единственное, что вызывает у меня неприятие – это делание денег на чужом труде. Пересылка диска стоит максимум 50 рублей. А обычный чистый сидюк около десятки. Поэтому не считаю особенно этичной торгашество создателей сайта гопал.ру.


Это не совсем верно, "о делании денег на чужом труде". Вы, видимо, невнимательно смотрели состав CD. В его состав входит авторский ( gopal.ru ) учебник, авторская программа для обучения санскриту и некоторое другое принадлежащее автору сайта. Если бы этот CD был пиратским, я бы не стал публиковать сообщение о нем на этом форуме.

>>Добавлено...
Я не хочу оспаривать Ваше мнение, но и указанного Вами, я там не обнаружил. Возможно я также был невнимателен.

----------


## Ондрий

Спасибо, Gonzo, за инфу! Диск очень полезен!!!

----------


## Gasyoun

А чем он ОЧЕНЬ полезен? Все есть в сети.

----------


## Ондрий

> А чем он ОЧЕНЬ полезен? Все есть в сети.


~640 Mb тянуть модемом?

За МКАД насколько иные условия по инету у мирян  :Wink:

----------

